# Phao cổ cho trẻ tập bơi nguy hiểm như thế nào?



## Vũ Thu Hằng (22/5/18)

*Nhiều bậc phụ huynh vẫn tin dùng phao cổ cho trẻ tập bơi để giúp con có thể an toàn mà vùng vẫy dưới nước. Tuy nhiên đây lại chính là sản phẩm tiềm ẩn nhiều nguy hiểm rủi ro, thậm chí có nguy cơ gây chết người.*

Hoạt động bơi lội đem lại lợi ích rất lớn cho sự phát triển toàn diện của trẻ vì vậy việc cho trẻ tập bơi là điều cần thiết và được nhiều bậc phụ huynh quan tâm. Bơi lội không chỉ giúp trẻ tăng cường khả năng vận động, rèn luyện trí thông minh, nâng cao khả năng tập trung, tỉnh táo, hơn nữa còn cải thiện giấc ngủ cho bé.

Ở Việt Nam hiện nay, việc dạy bơi cho trẻ ngay từ nhỏ ngày càng được phụ huynh quan tâm và một trong những sản phẩm được nhiều người chọn lựa để bảo đảm an toàn cho trẻ khi ở dưới nước chính là phao cổ cho trẻ khi bơi.

_

_
_Phao cổ cho trẻ tập bơi nguy hiểm như thế nào?_​ 
Theo quan điểm của các bậc phụ huynh, chỉ cần cài chiếc phao vào cổ và đặt bé xuống nước, bé sẽ không bị ngạt nước, không bị chìm mà tay chân và cơ thể phía dưới vẫn tha hồ vùng vẫy.

Nhìn qua thì vật dụng này có vẻ khá hữu dụng, an toàn nhưng sự thật là chúng không hề an toàn như bạn nghĩ. Mới đây, trang Youtube tên WatchMojo.com với hơn 13 triệu lượt theo dõi đã đăng tải video tổng hợp 10 đồ chơi gây nguy hiểm cho trẻ nhất, trong đó có cả chiếc phao đỡ cổ đang được rất nhiều bố mẹ tin dùng. Dưới đây là những nguy cơ tiềm ẩn từ sản phẩm này.

*Phao cổ cho trẻ tập bơi nguy hiểm như thế nào?*

*Gây chấn thương vùng cổ*
Xương cổ là cơ quan quan trọng với trẻ, nó giúp trẻ giữ vững phần đầu khi ngồi hoặc vận động, vì xương của trẻ nhỏ thường non và rất yếu. Thế nhưng, đây lại là bộ phận mà phao cổ tác động nhiều nhất. Nó làm cố định phần cổ của trẻ, giữ đầu trẻ nổi lên trên mặt nước.




_Phao cổ cho trẻ tiềm ẩn nhiều nguy hiểm rủi ro_​ 
Dưới áp lực của nước, toàn thân dưới chỉ được nâng đỡ bởi phần xương cổ. Hơn nữa, đối với trẻ sơ sinh, xương cổ và các cơ bắp chưa phát triển toàn diện, nên việc bị chấn thương vùng cổ là hoàn toàn có thể xảy ra.

*Chiếc phao có thể xì hơi mà bố mẹ không biết*
Và nếu chẳng may chiếc phao cổ bị xì hơi mà bạn không nhận thấy ngay, đứa trẻ - vốn không quen với việc tự di chuyển trong môi trường nước, sẽ hoảng hốt và bị đuối nước. Đó là chưa kể khi xì dần, chiếc phao không những không đủ khả năng giúp trẻ nổi mà còn làm vướng víu trẻ trong cuộc chiến sinh tồn.

*Độc tố từ những nguyên liệu làm phao không rõ nguồn gốc*
Nhiều người vẫn vô tư mua phao bán trôi nổi trên thị trường, không nguồn gốc xuất xứ mà không lường trước chúng có khả năng chứa hóa chất độc hại. Chất liệu nhựa làm phao có thể được thêm phụ gia, hóa chất dẻo có độc tố như BBP (gây dị tật), TOCP (ảnh hưởng hệ thần kinh ngoại biên). Khi thường xuyên sử dụng dưới ánh nắng mùa hè, nhiệt độ cao, các chất thôi ra và bám vào tay, cổ… gây hại sức khỏe.



​
Bên cạnh đó, những chiếc phao kém chất lượng, được làm từ chất liệu cứng, có những đường viền chưa làm cẩn thận có thể cứa vào cổ và gây trầy xước, tổn thương da của bé.

*Chiếc phao có thể chèn vào đường thở của trẻ*
Theo ý kiến của một số chuyên gia, thiết kế của phao để ôm vào phần xương cằm của trẻ chứ không phải là phần cổ phía dưới nên nếu bố mẹ không biết cách dùng hoặc không để ý khiến phao chèn vào đường thở gây khó thở, cực kỳ nguy hiểm.

Đặc biệt, nếu không sử dụng đúng cách, phao đỡ cổ sẽ chèn lên xoang động mạch cổ. Trong xoang động mạch cổ có rất nhiều đầu dây thần kinh cảm giác, nếu nó bị chèn thì sẽ gây tụt huyết áp nhanh chóng, tim đập chậm, thậm chí khiến cho tim ngừng đập, dẫn đến thiếu máu não và bất tỉnh.

_Nguồn: Suckhoenhi_​


----------

